# Space and Organization Ideas



## _Karen_Cee_ (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey y'all - we rent for the moment and as renters we cannot put anything on the walls that requires a nail. Can't paint. Can't do much else but I get that though, because it's not our property. What I need are some ideas that I can use for the next couple years while we're here in this rental, ideas for maximizing space that are removable once we move. I will search through the archives too but I just thought I'd throw the question out there just in case anyone has any ideas for now. The shower rod (tension rod) that I used to hang laundry from fell down last night - sigh. We are also on a tight budget, as always. Anyone got any cheap ideas? :shrug:


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

When we were renting we went to Target for cheap storage ideas.

The best items which we all still use are the Closetmaid Cubicles. You have to put them together but they stand both ways so you can use them as a dresser (tall) or length-wise for longer lower storage and then you have the tops of them to use as table tops or dresser tops or in your closets for personal items

We chose the espresso (I think - it was closest to black), got a Target credit card to get 5% off, saved up gift cards we asked for as presents. We chose black and lime green bins for the ones we used as shelves or dressers. 

5 years later and I still have the in our new(er) house as storage in the closet and lower level and bedrooms. Everyone loves them. 

They were awful to put together but worth it. 

Ok hope that helps. (The bins still look brand new!)


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

My daughter just moved out of her apartment that had the same rules - nothing permanent on the walls. She made judicial use of Command hooks and tall shelving as well as decorating with the vinyl decals.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

If you have a good variety of color in your furniture/decor, the lack of wall art is no big thing. Live plants sitting on top stuff helps too if light allows.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Under the bed offers some great storage areas. Sweater boxes should fit under any bed. Measure the height from floor to bottom and go from there. 

Most clothes in the closet do not hang down to the floor. Measure from the floor to the lowest shirt and stack there. Push the long things, like dresses to one side and bring your shelves or tubs from the wall to where the dresses start.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Not so much now that I am in my big boy house, but I certainly in the past used those plastic totes like mad. I would pack them full of stuff I did not use often, throw a towel or a throw over them and double-duty them as tables/nightstands.


----------

